# Explosion critically injures 1 .....



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

at pumpkin flinging contest in Delaware


Well, Unless some farmer takes a page from the Navy and starts requiring test missles to be launched from bunkers, it looks like punkin chunkin might be over . . . (bummer)


http://wtop.com/national/2016/11/explosion-critically-injures-1-at-pumpkin-flinging-contest/


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

There will probably be a two week waiting period to buy pumpkins next year.

Somebody always ruins it for the rest of us.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

We need to ban pumpkins immediately and put them on the UN list of the dangerous food items!


----------

